# 1/29 livestock



## 3lphill (Feb 22, 2008)

Good Afternoon,


Could someone recommend a source for 1/29 livestock?


Thank you,
Phillip


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

My TrueValue hardware store had an eclectic stack of animals last time I was in there. Too small for 1:20, and some were dragons, but there were a few sheep and horses.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

What? Haven't you seen a dragon grazing with the cows?


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Aristo makes horses. I'm assuming they are 1:29. I had two (Black and White) and they were too small for my layout (1:22.5), so they must be around 1:29. Not a big fan of the neck seam, but other than that they are pretty good livestock.


Here's what they look like:

Black Horse


White Horse

Brown Horse


Dark Brown Horse


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Er, Guys,

Not to be --crud, I just forgot the word-- a know it all, (mainly 'cause I don't) you all *do* realize that horse come in different sizes, right? "Pedantic", there it is. There are tall horses, short horses, ponies, blocky horses, skinny horses, and even an awfully lot of the very rear end of a horse running around. Percherons are humongous. (They pull the Busch Beer Wagon--quite a few are alcoholics, an embarrassment to the company.) Then there are those critters called 'mustangs' that are runty and tough. All you need is a horse that is of reasonable altitude for the guy standing with him.

And Torby, you're right about dragons grazing with cows. I usta have to throw rocks at 'em when I went to get the cows in for milking. Sometimes it was a hassle. They only breathe fire in the springtime when the garlic is coming up.

Les


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

A. C. Moore and Michaels carry a lot of animals from Schlidge. There are several sizes of horses. I have a few large draft horses that I use to pull logs down from the hills to the loading crane. You can usually pick them up on sale for around $2 each. 

Big John


----------



## 3lphill (Feb 22, 2008)

Good Afternoon,


Thank you all for the suggestions, I will be taking my self and a pair of calipers off to Michaels some time in the near future. What my wife is really interested in is cows. So I need to do research on the sizes of cows. I have not spent much time around full grown ones lately,  I did do some 2 person ranch sorting last fall, but they were calves and the horse I was riding is about 16 hands (5'4") so the cows look short.
In the last couple of years I have ridden everything from a little buckskin that my feet hung past it's chest to a truly uncoordinated thoroughbred at 16.5 hands. And an elephant.


Phillip


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Cows vary in size like horses. Gurnseys tend to be large and tall, Holsteins are short and long. Whitefaces are pretty blocky and 'average' height. Jerseys are tall and bony. In that case, you need to think about the color vs body size. And don't get overly critical, not one person in 500 will know the difference.

FWIW, most cows look short from atop a horse.









Les


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

And bulls look really big when you are on the ground on the same side of the fence that they are!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.schleich-s.com/ 
My local Rural King and Toys R Us carry these...


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

just measure one of the figures, you are using. 
then look for cows, that are about breast-high for your figures. 
the cheap asian "farm animal" sets include animals of different scales. buy them, give away, what is too big or too small - paint the rest to your liking. 

cheapest way to build up a herd.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 03/16/2009 3:50 PM
And bulls look really big when you are on the ground on the same side of the fence that they are!








That ain't no bull! (Yuk,yuk.)









Les


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Korm,

It just happens that the length of my index finger to bottom of knuckle is 3.5". That works out to be right at 6' in F scale. So, I have a 'built-on' measure.

Les


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

when my camera will be repaired and if Mr. Alzheimer does not forbid it - i will take some pics of my plastic "livestock". 
i got cows rangeing from scale 1:22.5 to 1:32


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Philip, 

Try googling "1/32 scale John Deere Farm animal sets". I run 1/29 trains with all 1/32 cars trucks, ect. It is forced perspective when they are behind the trains but it works well and keeps the trains BIG! 

Pete


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Phillip, These cattle are 1/32 scale and work quit well. Black Angus, Herfords, Gurnsey and Long Horns. They are by "Country Life". They also have horses. Our local Bomgaars farm store had these. So check out any farm supply stores with a toy department.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is a picture of the boxed cattle. 








They are about $3 a box.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is a overall view with 1/29 th Aristo livestock cars.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

"leonpete", just curious where you got your fences, and specifically the loading ramps? Did you make these yourself, or are they a POLA/PIKO product?


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Ed, 
I cut all the post and fence rail from dowel stock. Drilled holes thru the post for the fence rail. The gates and loading ramps were made from strip wood. The base is 3/4" plywood and holes were drilled for the post. I keep this livestock yard in my trainshed when not in use. I have a frame that it sets into on the layout.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Leon,

I just want to comment on what a fine, fine job you've done with the stockyards, fences, ramps and building. It is very eye-appealing. (Sorry, I'm no art critic. All I can say is, It's one of the best I've yet seen.)

Something that perhaps y'all might want to think about: not all cows are the same size. I posted this somewhere else. Also, it's not at all uncommon to ship 'heifers' (adolescent female bovines--and boy, do they live up to the 'adolescent' part!) They're also loosely called 'yearlings', meaning they're not full-grown, which might help with the scale question. 'Yearlings'--in my part of the country--can be either steers ('denatured bulls') or heifers. FWIW, cattle and horses are all figured to be born on January 1 of any year. Thus, there are 'long yearlings'--those born before Jan 1, and 'short yearlings'--those born later by a few months, in either case. It makes a small but noticeable difference in their size.

Also--and I am *not* picking at your very nice yard--I've seen cattle jump, scrabble, crawl or knock down dividing fences up to six feet tall. Sometimes they make it, if the top rails give, sometimes they fall backwards and hit with a most gratifying 'thud'. That calms 'em down for awhile. As a rule of thumb, any place a cow can get her head through, she'll make the rest fit. Lastly, the loading ramps are usually one cow wide, because invaribly, as a herd is loaded, some brainless nitwit will balk and try to turn around in the chute. If she can, then you've got a major traffic jam and lots of uproar. (Uproar and needless aggravation takes weight cumulatively off a herd, enough to matter, at times, especially if you're selling to a 'lot operator' rather than a slaughterhouse.) The buyer might not like that, endangering your next sale to him.

I write these things because I'm getting old, and this kind of information is not around so much as it used to be. 

Les


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

I've seen cattle jump, scrabble, crawl or knock down dividing fences up to six feet tall. Sometimes they make it, if the top rails give, sometimes they fall backwards and hit with a most gratifying 'thud'. That calms 'em down for awhile. As a rule of thumb, any place a cow can get her head through, she'll make the rest fit. Lastly, the loading ramps are usually one cow wide, because invaribly, as a herd is loaded, some brainless nitwit will balk and try to turn around in the chute. If she can, then you've got a major traffic jam and lots of uproar. 

i didn't know, that you ever visited my ranch!


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Korm

I expect that, if I were 40-45 years younger, I'd prob'ly fit right in.


----------



## 3lphill (Feb 22, 2008)

Good Morning,
When you are tiring to sort them in numerical order through a gate they never cooperate ether. 
Thus speaks the person from the suburbs with strange hobbies.
Phillip


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

That's because cows can't count.


----------



## 3lphill (Feb 22, 2008)

The horse couldn't count ether. He is a former hunter / jumper that I borrowed for the afternoon. He can't count or read the Number painted on the cow, but he does not care what he runs over. 


Phillip


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

"leonpete", Do you have any close-up photos of the fences showing the assembly? What size dowels did you use for the posts and rails? Very cool. I must build a yard for myself. Thanks!









Ed


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

ED, 
Check your e-mail for dowel size and send me your email address and I will send you some pictures. 
Leon


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

ED, Here are a few pictures. 








































Hope this helps.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

A chain called "Dollar Tree" has animal figures, some of which are acceptably close to be useful, especially considering that they cost a buck each. They are cast in a material called PolyStone. 

Michael's craft stores have various animal figures for about $4 each. You have to go look to see what is acceptable to you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Leon! I'm going to have to go buy materials and build a stock yard. I just got a new stock car and a bunch of cows on ebay so now all I need is some fencing, a ramp and a yard and I'm "Omaha at the peak of the beef era."
Ed


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

If 1/32 will work for you take a look at this site. 
http://www.actionfarmtoys.com/farmanimals.htm#1/32 FARM SETS & ANIMALS 

Best, Ted


----------

